# Easy Crab-shrimp Casserole



## Constance (Sep 2, 2006)

I ran across this recipe in my files...haven't tried it yet, but I may fix it while our company is here. I think it would be good with pasta or rice.

Easy Crab-Shrimp Casserole
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1 can cream of celery soup
1 pint sour cream
1 can French fried onions
2 cans crab meat
1 lb. shelled, cooked shrimp
Grated parmesan cheese
Almonds

Combine first 6 ingredients and pour into sprayed casserole. Bake at 300 degrees for about 1 hour. Sprinkle with cheese and almonds for the last 30 minutes.


----------



## Shunka (Sep 2, 2006)

Looks good!! I make one similar but it has pasta added.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 2, 2006)

ooh yummy - perfect for when you don't want to fiddle with a bechamel or need to get something put together fast.  Campbell's make a cream of shrimp soup that I bet would be good in this too.  Plus a little shot of sherry?


----------



## Horab (Sep 3, 2006)

Hey, I've put sherry in seafood casseroles before, too (as well as in scrambled eggs).

This recipie sounds wonderful, I'll give it a try soon, I've been looking for one without mayo, thanks.


----------



## Constance (Sep 3, 2006)

I bought a bottle of sherry for cooking, and it's still sitting in the liquor cabinet. I guess I'll have to get it out and start using it. Thanks for reminding me. 

I've never tasted sherry...think I'll try a little nip and see if I like it.


----------



## Alix (Sep 3, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Campbell's make a cream of shrimp soup that I bet would be good in this too. Plus a little shot of sherry?


 
They do? Is it in general distribution? I've never seen that. Constance, thanks for the recipe. I may give this a go soon.


----------



## Shunka (Sep 3, 2006)

Alix, I can get it here in northern AZ and it does work well instead of or with cream of mushroom. My daughters can't find it in their neighborhoods around Phoenix though; so I buy extra and give to them.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 3, 2006)

Alix, I've seen it here quite often, but not on a weekly basis.  Just keep your eyes peeled next time you're stocking up on soup.


----------



## Constance (Sep 3, 2006)

We have it here. I'll bet that would be better than the mushroom soup.

You guys are just so smart!


----------



## kimbaby (Sep 3, 2006)

sounds yummy


----------



## Barb L. (Oct 24, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> I ran across this recipe in my files...haven't tried it yet, but I may fix it while our company is here. I think it would be good with pasta or rice.
> 
> Easy Crab-Shrimp Casserole
> 1 can cream of mushroom soup
> ...


 Just wondered if you ever tried this recipe ?  Sounds so good and how if so did you serve it.  Thanks, Barb


----------



## Half Baked (Oct 24, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> They do? Is it in general distribution? I've never seen that. Constance, thanks for the recipe. I may give this a go soon.


 
I mix the Cream of Shrimp soup with 8 oz of softened cream cheese to make a great dip.  I usually add worchester sauce or Old Bay plus, I always chop up shrimp to add to the dip, also.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 24, 2006)

Great idea, Jan.  I will try to remember when New Year's Day rolls around.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 24, 2006)

Sounds great - thanks!!!  The only thing I'd watch out for would be the hour cooking time.  Since virtually everything in the recipe is already cooked, I'd probably start checking it for doneness after 30 minutes.


----------



## Barb L. (Oct 24, 2006)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> Sounds great - thanks!!!  The only thing I'd watch out for would be the hour cooking time.  Since virtually everything in the recipe is already cooked, I'd probably start checking it for doneness after 30 minutes.


  Thanks for the tip !


----------

